# do chippers need inspections and plates?



## Plasmech (Oct 28, 2009)

Wondering if I have to get this chipper that has electric brakes inspected and plated (?)


----------



## ASD (Oct 28, 2009)

In CA, yes. But need to ask your states DMV to get the right info as rules change from state to state


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Oct 28, 2009)

Conn yes, NY No...... PA I Don't know.... But if you drive into conn without a plate, you will get a ticket...... Mike


----------



## TDunk (Oct 28, 2009)

In PA you don't. There considered "special mobile" (i think) Tow behind stump grinders are under the same classification.


----------



## pdqdl (Oct 28, 2009)

TDunk said:


> In PA you don't. There considered "special mobile" (i think) Tow behind stump grinders are under the same classification.



Same way in Missouri, BUT... if it has electric brakes present, you will be out of service, calling a tow truck if they don't work and Mr.DOT pulls a road inspection on you.

No license required, no inspections needed, get caught not working: You are out of service with big fines...in Mo. I don't even know about Kansas, and that is only 2 miles away.


----------



## tree md (Oct 28, 2009)

No license plate required in OK unless you advertise your business on it. Then it has to have plates.


----------



## Thorcw (Oct 28, 2009)

In minnesota it needs plates and for inspections if used personally no. In the order of business for a profit or as a form of paid laborer as in a munipality operating one it would need a DOT inspection and paperwork and watch out with these things one of my customers got a huge fine for running offroad diesel in his and not displaying an IFTA sticker on it when he went out of state chasing storms.


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 29, 2009)

In SD, chippers and towable stump grinders are considered ag equipment. They do not require lights, brakes or licenses.


----------



## Job Corps Tree (Oct 29, 2009)

*Do Chippers Need Inspections Plates*

I think you will find that most states don't require Plates, it becomes like a Tar-pot or just a piece of tow-able equipment. I know from when I was in IL. if you were sent over Truck Scales the chipper was added to the total weight of your Truck. That alone if you had one of the large chippers 17 Yards of chips and Logs it adds up fast


----------



## TreeW?rx (Oct 29, 2009)

Best bet, go to the DMV and ask. I had to get plates on mine in WY, but they just consider it a trailer or tow able equipment like a generator.


----------



## TDunk (Oct 29, 2009)

What i think is goofy is that a chipper or towable stump grinder doesn't need plates, but the little trailer for your walk behind grinder does.


----------



## treeman82 (Oct 29, 2009)

In NY chippers don't need plates, same as generators or tow behind grinders. However! if you put a green bucket on the chipper, it will require a plate. As for inspection, I think that would go along with the plates.


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 29, 2009)

Green bucket?


----------



## arbor pro (Oct 29, 2009)

Plasmech said:


> Green bucket?



x2 :monkey:


----------



## BlackenedTimber (Oct 29, 2009)

Everyone's correct about no plates in NY. Because your not hauling anything on it it doesnt need plates. Of course, I did once get a ticket for not having plates on my chipper. Fought it and won...

as for PA, according to a quick google search, if your chipper is registered and titled, than it needs a plate... dont know if that helps.

T


----------



## limbwalker54 (Oct 29, 2009)

So you live in Lenni, Plasmech?


----------



## Plasmech (Oct 29, 2009)

limbwalker54 said:


> So you live in Lenni, Plasmech?



I live in 19014 Aston. You local?


----------



## johnny30 (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in Nazareth Pa and got a ticket a few years ago pulling a stump grinder that I could not get out of. All my equiptment has special mobile plates now and it is a pain. But there are a lot of companies that I do work with that do not have any plates on there equiptment, guess I was just unlucky. Also penndot is no fun dealing with unless it is something simple.


----------

